# hard disk esterno firewire

## inspiron

come faccio a far riconoscere a gentoo un hard disk con collegamento esterno?

P.S.:qual'e il comando x cancellare da shell un file o una cartella?

----------

## lavish

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> come faccio a far riconoscere a gentoo un hard disk con collegamento esterno?
> 
> P.S.:qual'e il comando x cancellare da shell un file o una cartella?

 

Per la prima domanda: hai provato a cercare su google o sui forum?

Per la seconda domanda: chi ti ha installato gentoo?

----------

## inspiron

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   come faccio a far riconoscere a gentoo un hard disk con collegamento esterno?
> 
> P.S.:qual'e il comando x cancellare da shell un file o una cartella? 
> 
> Per la prima domanda: hai provato a cercare su google o sui forum?
> ...

 

Per la prima domanda:se potete darmi una mano e molto meglio....

Per la seconda domanda:un mio amico....

----------

## lavish

Tratto da LINEE GUIDA DEL FORUM https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=83375 :

Controllate che la votra domanda non venga risposta semplicemente leggendo la documentazione - Leggete la documentazione prima di postare. Gentoo Linux ha un'ottima biblioteca "personale", sia in italiano che in inglese. Sono disponibili inoltre diverse F.A.Q.: probabilmente la vostra risposta è già qui (FAQ ufficiale Gentoo tradotta in italiano) o qui (FAQ derivata dalle esperienze dirette degli utenti). Per favore, leggete la documentazione prima di postare qualsiasi domanda: molti dei quesiti posti su questo forum possono essere risolti con un pò di tempo perso leggendo una guida... 

Visto che la tua domanda e' un semi OT vale il principio generale di cercare prima di chiedere.

Inoltre io sono dell'idea che per usare gentoo si debbano avere prima i mezzi per farlo. Non e' un'offesa, ma un consiglio... se dovessi usare gentoo e non sapessi il comando rm qualche pensierino sopra ce lo farei se fossi in te  :Wink: 

<EDIT> queste sono le regole generali del forum: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=525 Dacci un'occhiata  :Wink: 

----------

## inspiron

ok per la prima considerazione...

la seconda e parecchio discutibile...

senza offesa...

----------

## lavish

Mica me la prendo, figurati! Ho solo espresso un parere per carità  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> come faccio a far riconoscere a gentoo un hard disk con collegamento esterno?
> 
> P.S.:qual'e il comando x cancellare da shell un file o una cartella?

 

Allora: dal titolo, sembra che tu abbia dei dispositivi firewire.

Quindi devi compilare i moduli ieee1394 (è il nome ufficiale del protocollo) in

```

DEVICE DRIVERS ---> IEEE1394 (Firewire) support

```

Per la memoria di massa, sono necessari tre moduli:

```

ieee1394

ohci1394

sbp2

```

fai:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig [seleziona M nei tre moduli indicati]

make modules modules_install

modprobe -v sbp2 (dovrebbe caricarli tutti e tre in un botto)

dmesg |tail 

```

A questo punto il tuo hard disk è accessibile con le stesse modilità del disco locale, probabilmente nel dispositivo /dev/sda, con un semplice mount.

Domanda 2: il comando è rm.

Per documentarti, da shell: man rm

----------

## federico

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ok per la prima considerazione...
> 
> la seconda e parecchio discutibile...
> 
> senza offesa...

 

Non e' parecchio discutibile, infatti questo modus agendi ti ha portato ad avere una distribuzione che non hai le risorse conosciutive minime per utilizzare...

----------

## cloc3

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non e' parecchio discutibile, infatti questo modus agendi ti ha portato ad avere una distribuzione che non hai le risorse conosciutive minime per utilizzare...

 

Adesso non mettetevi in due contro uno.

Fare domande banali capita a tutti. Dopo un po' uno si accorge di quanta fatica costi attendere una risposta dal forum e si rassegna a navigare Google. Tanto, nessuno può sperare di utilizzare Gentoo parassitando il forum, senza essere disposto ad affrontare la necessaria fatica.

----------

## inspiron

apparte che non e che mi diverto a "parassitare" il forum....

E solo che piano piano cerco di farmi l'esperienza....

Prima usavo una redhat ed e tutto un altro modo......

In secondo luogo,secondo me, lo scopo di qualunque forum non e solo quello di trattare di argomenti "evoluti" ma anche quello di "insegnare" le cose fondamentali ai principianti....

Cmq, detto questo, come faccio a dire a gentoo di montare l'hd esterno automaticamente all'avvio? come faccio a dirlgi di farlo solo se il cavo firewire e collegato al poratile?

 P.S.:se qualcuno si sentisse "infastidito" dalla domanda è ovviamente liberissimo di non leggere e non rispondere, e ringrazio coloro che saranno cosi gentili da aiutare un principiante......

grazie

----------

## Rulez

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> apparte che non e che mi diverto a "parassitare" il forum....
> 
> E solo che piano piano cerco di farmi l'esperienza....
> 
> Prima usavo una redhat ed e tutto un altro modo......
> ...

 

Io la penso così ...   :Wink: 

----------

## ultimodruido

ciao! gentoo risiede sull'hd esterno oppure tu vuoi soltanto che venga montata qualche partizione che ci sta sopra? perche le due procedure sono piuttosto diverse!

nic

----------

## lavish

AVVERTENZA:  (lol) In questo post non c'e' nulla di polemico, spero che tu non ti offenda inspiron, davvero.

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> E solo che piano piano cerco di farmi l'esperienza....
> 
> Prima usavo una redhat ed e tutto un altro modo......

 

Giusto, solo che secondo me per farsi esperienza prima di passare a gentoo sarebbe bene usare slack. Questo e' il mio personalissimo punto di vista.

Penso questo perche' come distro ti obbliga a fare certe cose: soddisfare le dipendenze a mano, compilare molti programmi settare i file di conf... ecc

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> In secondo luogo,secondo me, lo scopo di qualunque forum non e solo quello di trattare di argomenti "evoluti" ma anche quello di "insegnare" le cose fondamentali ai principianti....

 

Secondo me il forum e' un luogo di crescita collettiva attraverso quesiti e problematiche costruttive. Per certe cose non costruttive ci sono gli appunti di informatica libera (per esempio...)

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq, detto questo, come faccio a dire a gentoo di montare l'hd esterno automaticamente all'avvio? come faccio a dirlgi di farlo solo se il cavo firewire e collegato al poratile?

 

Premetto che non ho mai utilizzato nulla via firewire e non ho nemmeno abilitato il supporto nel mio kernel.. cmq guarda un po' usando semplicemente google che ho trovato:

http://www.idevelopment.info/data/Unix/Linux/LINUX_InstallingIEEE1394FireWireHardDriveLinux.shtml

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=237215

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=116380

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.:se qualcuno si sentisse "infastidito" dalla domanda è ovviamente liberissimo di non leggere e non rispondere, e ringrazio coloro che saranno cosi gentili da aiutare un principiante......
> 
> grazie

 

Bhe'... uno non puo' scegliere prima di leggere se sentirsi infastidito o no (a meno che egli stesso non si estenda nella dimensione temporale... Asimov con la tiotimolina rulez eheh)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]Ragazzi dai non e' un problema se uno fa una domanda banale (chi non l'ha mai fatta?). E' vero che inspiron avrebbe dovuto magari prima cercare o legge ma suvvia imparera' anche lui (io l'ho dovuto fare). 

inspiron anche il mio consiglio e' quello di imparare a cercare e leggere perche' fino a quando non impari a fare questo non imparerai molto (almeno a me e' successo cosi'). L'importante che ci metti passione (e anche tempo) per cercare di capire da solo poi se proprio non riesci posta pure[/MOD]

Passando alla tua domanda per montarlo automaticamente devi mettere l'entry in /etc/fstab

----------

## inspiron

apparte che ovviamente la domanda di rm era idiota....

cmq, visto che abbiamo due modi diversi di vedere il forum,d'ora in avanti usero piu google....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> cmq, visto che abbiamo due modi diversi di vedere il forum,d'ora in avanti usero piu google....

 

Non e' questo che intendevo (non volevo offendere nessuno io). Solo che si impare di piu' sbattendoci la testa per un po'poi se non si riesce si domanda

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non e' questo che intendevo (non volevo offendere nessuno io). Solo che si impare di piu' sbattendoci la testa per un po'poi se non si riesce si domanda

 

Concordo al 100% e quoto in pieno

Thx fedeli  :Wink: 

----------

## inspiron

lo so benissimo...con quel posto non volevo ne far intendere che mi ero offeso ne risentito....

e solo un dato di fatto...senza nessun tipo di polemica....

E cmq uno puo iniziare a sbattere la testa solo se ha delle basi su cui cominciare....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> E cmq uno puo iniziare a sbattere la testa solo se ha delle basi su cui cominciare....

 

Ho fa dei casini pazzeschi come facevo io  :Very Happy:   :Wink:  pero' mi sono serviti a non ripeterli piu'

----------

## lavish

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> E cmq uno puo iniziare a sbattere la testa solo se ha delle basi su cui cominciare....

 

bhe'... frase discutibile... Inoltre la "base" ce la si puo' fare con il molto materiale disponibile in rete. Rinnovo l'invito a dare un'occhiata agli "appunti di informatica libera"

Ecco qui un bel link http://a2.swlibero.org/a21.html

Ciao!

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ho fa dei casini pazzeschi come facevo io   pero' mi sono serviti a non ripeterli piu'

 

Tipo nel mio caso un bel po' di tempo fa lasciare che etc-update cambiasse tutto di default (settato in make.conf) e tutti  i casini che sono seguiti per gemmazione   :Laughing: 

Solo il reinstall ha potuto contro la mia vergognosa stupidita'  :Razz: 

(oppure per distrazione rimuovere le glibc vecchie prima di installare quelle nuove eheh)

Come vedi inspiron, nessuno nasce "imparato"... e' solo questione di tenere duro  :Razz: 

----------

## inspiron

sinceramente non vedo la necessita di sbagliare sulla propria pelle, con conseguenti casini o reinstall, quando qualcuno piu esperto di noi puo aiutarci ad imparare senza fare casini....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@inspiron: in effetti hai ragione. Comunque a me piace picchiare il naso  :Very Happy: 

----------

## inspiron

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @inspiron: in effetti hai ragione. Comunque a me piace picchiare il naso 

 

questa e un pensiero puramente personale e rispettabile...

Ma quello che dico io:

xche imparare spaccando l'OS quando si puo imparare senza spaccarlo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> xche imparare spaccando l'OS quando si puo imparare senza spaccarlo?

 

Si vero ma alla fine io ho imparto molto cercando di mettere a posto i casini che facevo.

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao, nella mia esperienza aggiungere il modulo sbp2 in  /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 non basta per poi poterlo montare se è firewire...in genere a manina si rende necessario il seguente comando:

```
echo scsi add-single-device 0 0 0 0 > /proc/scsi/scsi
```

i quattro zeri dipendono dal tuo sistema e comunque ti comviene provare un po' di combinazioni finche non trovi quella giusta. puoi anche usare uno script che si trova in rete:

```
#!/bin/bash

# Skript to rescan SCSI bus, using the

# scsi add-single-device mechanism

# (w) 98/03/19 Kurt Garloff <kurt@garloff.de> (c) GNU GPL

# Return hosts. /proc/scsi/HOSTADAPTER/? must exist

findhosts ()

{

  hosts=

  for name in /proc/scsi/*/?; do

    name=${name#/proc/scsi/}

    if test ! $name = scsi

      then hosts="$hosts ${name#*/}"

      echo "Host adapter ${name#*/} (${name%/*}) found."

    fi

  done

}

# Test if SCSI device $host $channen $id $lun exists

# Outputs description from /proc/scsi/scsi, returns new

testexist ()

{

  grepstr="scsi$host Channel: 0$channel Id: 0*$id Lun: 0$lun"

  new=`cat /proc/scsi/scsi|grep -e"$grepstr"`

  if test ! -z "$new"

    then cat /proc/scsi/scsi|grep -e"$grepstr"

    cat /proc/scsi/scsi|grep -A2 -e"$grepstr"|tail -n 2|pr -o4 -l1

  fi

}

# Perform search (scan $host)

dosearch ()

{

  for channel in $channelsearch; do

    for id in $idsearch; do

      for lun in $lunsearch; do

        new=

        devnr="$host $channel $id $lun"

        echo "Scanning for device $devnr ..."

        printf "OLD: "

        testexist

        if test ! -z "$remove" -a ! -z "$new"

          then echo "scsi remove-single-device $devnr" >/proc/scsi/scsi

          echo "scsi add-single-device $devnr" >/proc/scsi/scsi

          printf "\r\x1b[A\x1b[A\x1b[AOLD: "

          testexist

          if test -z "$new"; then printf "\rDEL: \r\n\n\n\n"; let rmvd+=1; fi

        fi

        if test -z "$new"

          then printf "\rNEW: "

          echo "scsi add-single-device $devnr" >/proc/scsi/scsi

          testexist

          if test -z "$new"; then printf "\r\x1b[A"; else let found+=1; fi

        fi

      done

    done

  done

}

# main

if test @$1 = @--help -o @$1 = @-h

  then

    echo "Usage: rescan-scsi-bus.sh [-l] [-w] [-c] [host [host ...]]"

    echo " -l activates scanning for LUNs 0 .. 7 [default: 0]"

    echo " -w enables scanning for device IDs 0 .. 15 [def.: 0 .. 7]"

    echo " -r enables removing of devices        [default: disabled]"

    echo " -c enables scanning of channels 0 1   [default: 0]"

    echo " If hosts are given, only these are scanned [default: all]"

    exit 0

fi

# defaults

lunsearch="0"

idsearch="0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7"

channelsearch="0"

remove=""

# Scan options

opt="$1"

while test ! -z "$opt" -a -z "${opt##-*}"; do

  opt=${opt#-}

  case "$opt" in

    l) lunsearch="0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7" ;;

    w) idsearch="0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15" ;;

    c) channelsearch="0 1" ;;

    r) remove=1 ;;

    *) echo "Unknown option -$opt !" ;;

  esac

  shift

  opt="$1"

done

# Hosts given ?

if test @$1 = @; then findhosts; else hosts=$*; fi

declare -i found=0

declare -i rmvd=0

for host in $hosts; do dosearch; done

echo "$found new device(s) found.               "

echo "$rmvd device(s) removed.    
```

Poi credo che dovrai fare in modo di inserire questo comando in qualche script di avvio, ma per questo passo la palla a qualcuno che ne sappia di più di me...

ciao nic

----------

## lavish

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> sinceramente non vedo la necessita di sbagliare sulla propria pelle, con conseguenti casini o reinstall, quando qualcuno piu esperto di noi puo aiutarci ad imparare senza fare casini....

 

Io non sono credente, ma concordo sull'idea che la "retta" via sia quella piu' difficile.

E ho visto che in molti casi lo e'.

Cmq ti assicuro che come fedeliallalinea anche io ho imparato molto (anche se non quanto lui  :Razz:  ) cercando di sistemare da me certe cose... sbattendoci la capoccia... penso che si sia proprio predisposti in modo diverso in certe situazioni.

Ciao!

----------

## lavish

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> Poi credo che dovrai fare in modo di inserire questo comando in qualche script di avvio, ma per questo passo la palla a qualcuno che ne sappia di più di me... 

 

Bhe' se si tratta solo di farlo caricare all'avvio penso lo si possa mettere in /etc/conf.d/local.start, no?

----------

## ultimodruido

Si è quello che pensavo anche io, ma non avendolo mai fatto non ne ero sicuro...

io l'avevo fatto con un initrd

----------

## randomaze

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> Si è quello che pensavo anche io, ma non avendolo mai fatto non ne ero sicuro...
> 
> io l'avevo fatto con un initrd

 

Senza che rileggo il thread (quindi se parlavate d'altro chiedo scusa...), se il modulo in questione serve per vedere l'HD deve essere messo sull'initrd... l'autoload viene aperto dopo che il kernel é riuscito a leggere l'HD

----------

## ultimodruido

ciao! non credo di averti seguito... lui esegue quello che c'è scritto in /etc/conf.d/local.start prima di aver caricato i moduli del kernel scritti in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6? volevi dire questo, percio è necessaria l'initrd in ogni caso?

----------

## randomaze

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> ciao! non credo di averti seguito... lui esegue quello che c'è scritto in /etc/conf.d/local.start prima di aver caricato i moduli del kernel scritti in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6? volevi dire questo, percio è necessaria l'initrd in ogni caso?

 

Volevo dire che, se i moduli sono necessari al corretto funzionamento dell'HD dove si trova la root (in questo caso quindi tutta la roba firewire...) questi devono essere messi nell'initrd.

La sequenza di operazioni é, grossomodo: il kernel fa il boot, poi monta la root partition e poi carica i moduli in autoload.

Va da se che non si possono caricare dall'autoload i moduli che servono per la root partition.

Spero di essere stato chiaro (e di avere capito il vostro discorso...  :Wink:  )

----------

## inspiron

chiedo scusa ma forwe non mi erro spiegato bene...

nell'hard disk firewire non mettere ne /root ne niente di linux...

solo dati tipo mp3 o divx o cose simili...

----------

## ultimodruido

ok, allora avevo capito giusto... la procedura scritta sopra dovrebbe funzionare sena problemi a patto che trovi i numeri per il lun,id channel (la sfilza di zeri nell'esempio). Poi aggiungi questa linea

```
echo scsi add-single-device 0 0 0 0 > /proc/scsi/scsi
```

in /etc/conf.d/local.start come diceva lavish.

ciao nic

ps credo che a rigore di logica serva anche quella al contrario

```
echo scsi remove-single-device 0 0 0 0 > /proc/scsi/scsi
```

 in /etc/lconf.d/local.stop per quando spegni il sistema.

ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> se è firewire...in genere a manina si rende necessario
> 
> il seguente comando:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Secondo me, questa è storia di kernel 2.4.x, quando io, da buon nubbio, non sapevo usare il firewire. Oppure, come dice randomaze, un questione di initrd.

Uso firewire dal 2.6.3 senza alcuna precauzione di questo genere.

Purtroppo il mio mac si è fuso e il nuovo portatile ha una presa firwire con la boccola piccola. Così ho dovuto acquistare un nuovo cavetto prima di intervenire.

Inserito il cavetto e data corrente, dal mio dmesg ottengo (kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-dev-sources-r4):

```

gentoo-amd cloc3 # dmesg |tail

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for IEEE-1394 SBP-2 Devices

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

ieee1394: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

  Vendor: TOSHIBA   Model: MK4018GAS         Rev: Q1.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 06

SCSI device sda: 78140160 512-byte hdwr sectors (40008 MB)

sda: asking for cache data failed

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: [mac] sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 sda11 sda12 sda13

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

gentoo-amd cloc3 # mount /dev/sda11 /mnt/sda11

gentoo-amd cloc3 # ls /mnt/sda11

home.tar.bz2  lost+found/  mandrake-home.tar  var/

```

Il dispostivo è stato risonosciuto e i moduli necessari sono stati caricati automaticamente da hotplug. Pronti all'uso.

Unico particolare: nel mio post avevo colpevolmente omesso di citare l'emulazione scsi. Servono anche due moduli scsi:

```

Device Driver ---> Scsi device support ---> Scsi disk support

```

I moduli si chiamano sd_mod e scsi_mod.

Se il problema dovesse essere questo, chiedo scusa per l'omissione.

----------

